# Jello Shots Ideas Anyone???



## jodi (Aug 24, 2006)

they make test tubes with shots in them. google jello shots and you'll find all sorts of recipes & serving ideas....chocolate covered cherry shots, served in citrus slices, flaming jello shots, twistable glasses (to help release the jello). I generally just buy the disposable condiment cups that have lids so I can throw them out and still have plenty on hand for later.


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

I also thought test tubes but it would be hard to get them out since theres nothing to push it through. If you can find these clear you should make the jell -o shots in syringes ( ones with out the needles) i've had them like that before. Its fun. heres a link i found Disposable Plastic Storage Syringes, Pipettes I'm also going to throw in a jello shot recipe 

Dreamsicle Jello Shots
2 (3 oz) package of Orange Jello
1 cup vanilla vodka
½ cup raspberry or berry vodka
½ cup KeKe Beach Key Lime Cream Liqueur
1 1/3 cups water
2/3 cups orange juice
Mix together water and orange juice and bring to a boil. Pour liquid over Jello, stirring until dissolved. Add vodkas and KeKe Beach, mixing well. Pour mixture into shot glasses or paper cups. Let set in refrigerator for at least 4 hours.


----------



## Mistress Evilynn (Oct 11, 2005)

I used Suck and Blow tubes for my jello shots at last year's party. They were a big hit. I bought mine from BarProducts.com. They call them Shotgun Shooters on the sight.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Ditto on the Suck and Blow tubes, bought a bunch for a St Patrick's day party last year and they were a huge hit!!

Site Title Here (don't worry, definitely safe for work!! ) )


----------



## LizStambaugh (Aug 26, 2008)

*Jello Shots*

Jello.com actually has several recipies for alcohol.


----------



## rnrkid (Jun 3, 2008)

TURKEY BASTER!!! Kind of the same idea as a syringe, but you can fill the thing up and walk around the room blasting all the guests. I would imagine the after baster would hold roughly 15 shots worth. Get them cheap from Target or Wal-mart and fill a bunch with different flavors.


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

As far as recipies go, we did a strawberry daiquri jello shot last year. Half water, half rum with strawberry jello. And in each little cub we tossed in some small bits of frozen strawberry. This helped cool the mixture down really fast so not much alcohol cooked off. They were great and went really fast. 

-Handy_haunter


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

We did jello shots last year and they only went over "so-so", but I think it was because the guests didn't really know about them and I didn't have my set-up to where they were accessible and still able to be kept cold. I don't think I'll redo them again this year but might give it a 2nd thought now.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I posted this on another thread, but here's a site for glow in the dark shot glasses...they went over BIG!!!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

No link Hooch!


----------



## spooky little girl (Aug 22, 2006)

I always do jello shots that are green and purple made with vodka and schnaaps. For some reason those two just look halloweenish together. I spend too much money on alcohol that I can't afford fancy shooters!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Sorry 

http://www.glowsource.com/products.asp?dept=27


----------



## Kiwee83 (Sep 2, 2008)

Where is the best place to buy jello injectors? I'm looking at getting a hundred.
Thanks


----------



## thereidss (Jul 26, 2008)

*jello injecters*

I just ordered mine from barproducts.com


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

rnrkid said:


> TURKEY BASTER!!! Kind of the same idea as a syringe, but you can fill the thing up and walk around the room blasting all the guests. I would imagine the after baster would hold roughly 15 shots worth. Get them cheap from Target or Wal-mart and fill a bunch with different flavors.



Hum? A Turkey Baster full of Jello Shots Blasting all the guest. ROTFLMAO.
Now that is funny to me. okay, so I have a wierd funny bone. But something I will keep in mind. My son is a bartender. I have heard alot of stories, even about turkey basters's (xxxrated)....but not filled with jello shots !


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

cylonfrogqueen said:


> Hum? A Turkey Baster full of Jello Shots Blasting all the guest. ROTFLMAO.
> Now that is funny to me. okay, so I have a wierd funny bone. But something I will keep in mind. My son is a bartender. I have heard alot of stories, even about turkey basters's (xxxrated)....but not filled with jello shots !


CFQ: EEEEEEWWWWW!!!!!


----------



## rnrkid (Jun 3, 2008)

cylonfrogqueen said:


> Hum? A Turkey Baster full of Jello Shots Blasting all the guest. ROTFLMAO.
> Now that is funny to me. okay, so I have a wierd funny bone. But something I will keep in mind. My son is a bartender. I have heard alot of stories, even about turkey basters's (xxxrated)....but not filled with jello shots !


Uh...wow...too much information


...but do you have pictures?


----------



## Macabre1 (Jan 13, 2004)

I've always done jello shots in tiny plastic condiment cups with lids on them. I put ice in a big halloween tub and put the shots in there to keep them cold. Everyone liked them with the lids on them and it's easy to just put them in ice.


----------



## sheepies666 (Sep 22, 2003)

make brain tumor jello shots by using clear gelatine mixed with peach schnapps for the clear part, then a little red jello and slowly add irish clream. Like here, but with jello:
Brain Tumor drink recipe - Drinknation.com
The Irish cream stays liquid, so the shot slips out easy. If you want it a bit thicker, mix in a bit of vanilla pudding mix into the irish cream before using 
they look gross, but they are YUMMY


----------

